# New bike purchase Bianchi C2C series



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

It's time to turn to the darkside.  I've been an avid mountain biker for several years but have always entertained the idea of road biking. Now I'm ready to make that plunge. 

The two bikes I'm looking at are part of the Bianchi C2C series. They are the Via Nirone 7 Ultegra Double and 928 Carbon Compact. Both are really nice bikes however there is a significant difference in price. 

Is a carbon frame really worth the extra dough. 

If you have any extra input feel free.

Thanks,
Mr. A


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

All this time I thought Mountain Biking was the Dark Side.











To answer your question, no a carbon frame is not worth it. But thats just my opinion. Ask someone that just spent $4000 on a carbon bike they will say that it is worth it.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr A,

I have ridden the 928, and it had 105 (not as crisp and smooth as my current Ultegra). The Via Nirone is similar to the San Mateo (rode the San Mateo) in frame build (Alu w/carbon rear and fork, but not the RC build of the Nirone), and it had Veloce on it. I also rode a Veloce w/Veloce and a Pinella (RC frame) w/Centaur. I have always ridden Shimano (105, 600, currently Ultegra 9, but for me I fell in love with the Campy Centaur, but the Campy Veloce still felt smoother and crisper than the 105). I am NOT starting the Campy vs. Shimano argument, just giving my experience. 

The San Mateo was stiff but not as harsh as a full aluminum frame (I am currently on a full alu Klein) so if you like aluminum's stiffness but always thought if you could smooth it out a bit (knock out some of the harshness) then the Nirone might be a good choice. The 928 was nice and stiff but compared to the Veloce and Pinella in price (both steel and the Pinella is the one I chose for purchase) I would go with steel. The thought of something knicking or cracking a carbon frame (rendering it useless) scares my limited cycling budget and facing my wife with another large bike purchase is even scarier. In a real life situation for me, carbon was just not pratical and it felt very similar riding the Pinella, but I digress. 

To get a decent group (Centaur and up, Ultegra and up) on the 928 you will be spending $2500+ and the 928 w/ 105 is around $2K. The Nirone w/Ultegra is $1700 and the '06 San Mateo is $1700. The Pinella w/Centaur '06 model is around $2K, and the '06 Veloce w/ Veloce is about $1300-1500. In my opinion I would go with the Nirone w/Ultegra (comparing the ride on the San Mateo) or the '06 Pinella w/Centaur (not made in '07) as they are both Reparto Corse frames and will give room to grow if the desire to race hits you (crit racing, etc.). 

Bottom line: Steel or Alu/Carbon frame with Ultegra/Centaur will be around the same price point as a 928 carbon with 105. If you like carbon and are willing to deal with a small weight increase then look at steel, otherwise try the San Mateo w/ Veloce and compare it to the ride of the Nirone w/ Ultegra. I agree with _Brianmcg_ about carbon, but if you have someone purchasing your equipment then go with the carbon (wrecks, stone chips, etc., do not get along with carbon). Hopefully this was not too confusing, but this is what I have been doing for the last month. I went for a quality group and Bianchi's RC frame so I did not have to start upgrading components after spending a good chunk of money.


----------



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for you replies. I need to think this one over. If this was a mountain bike I probably would of sealed the deal weeks ago.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

i hope I didn't confuse you earlier. I have ridden about 5 different Bianchi bikes over the past month and I had a hard time nailing down my decision. Feel free to ask me if you need clarification on any of my comments. Good luck


----------



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

No confusion. 

I'm not one to turn bikes around. When I buy a bike I typically keep it. That's why I'm considering the 928 Carbon. I think it's the bike that will probably make happier over the long haul. It's kind of like a self gratifying investment in addition to quality. However, the Via Nirone is still at the top of my list.

I'll probably make my decision this weekend.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

dwwheels said:


> I agree with _Brianmcg_ about carbon, but if you have someone purchasing your equipment then go with the carbon (wrecks, stone chips, etc., do not get along with carbon).



Whatever- this is crazy advice. I have had 4 CF bikes, the oldest being a 10 year old kestrel 200 sci (no they aren't all kestrel's). The bike is still in great shape with over 60,000 miles on it. I have gone down with it 3 or 4 times, and no problems. Besides the fact that it weighs about 3lbs., the frame itself is rock solid and I can't tell a lick of difference between it and my newest carbon. Last spring I was going down a pass around 55mph, and it was tight as could be. 

Carbon rocks, besides, it is environmentally friendly!! It is like buying carbon credits- you are taking carbon out of the environment as I see it, and all the environmentalist say that is a good thing...   
________
AMC REBEL


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I did it.....*



MrAnderson said:


> Thanks for you replies. I need to think this one over. If this was a mountain bike I probably would of sealed the deal weeks ago.


I have been riding mtn. bikes for years and this past fall decided to go to the dark side also.....I didn't want to spend a ton of money because I didn't know if I would like it or not (LOVE IT), but I wanted a real bike which meant a minimum of 105 components to me. I ended up getting a great deal on a 2006 Lemond Alp D' Huez (61cm) which is 105/Ultegra and aluminum with cf rear triangle and cf fork and could not be happier. The only thing I have changed is the saddle. Of course I would love to go to full carbon, but looking at my mtn. bike life (Raleigh to Fisher to Santa Cruz to semi-custom Ventana), I wish I would have stopped at my first real mountain bike (Fisher) as it was favorite and was 1/4 the cost of my current ride......I would say set a budget of around $1500 and get at least 105 group or 105/Ultegra and ride and make sure you like it....good luck!


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Kestreljr said:


> Whatever- this is crazy advice. I have had 4 CF bikes, the oldest being a 10 year old kestrel 200 sci (no they aren't all kestrel's). The bike is still in great shape with over 60,000 miles on it. I have gone down with it 3 or 4 times, and no problems. Besides the fact that it weighs about 3lbs., the frame itself is rock solid and I can't tell a lick of difference between it and my newest carbon. Last spring I was going down a pass around 55mph, and it was tight as could be.
> 
> Carbon rocks, besides, it is environmentally friendly!! It is like buying carbon credits- you are taking carbon out of the environment as I see it, and all the environmentalist say that is a good thing...


Kestreljr, Just throwing out my take on the bikes that MrA was looking at because I have ridden these models all within the last month. I was posing the view of carbon (928 w/105 $2300) as being expensive b/c the component group is not as good as the Via Nirone with Ultegra for $1700. You can use the extra $600 for 2nd pair of wheels, etc. I know that components can be changed out, but most people would just buy a frameset and build it up. MrA was not posing the frameset and buildup question, but advice on particular models already built up. So from a cost point of view, this IS NOT crazy advice Kestreljr, and MrA has stated that he buys one bike to keep for quite a long time, as do I.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> Carbon rocks, besides, it is environmentally friendly!! It is like buying carbon credits- you are taking carbon out of the environment as I see it, and all the environmentalist say that is a good thing...


You want to pass that joint over here.
CF=plastic
plastic = petroleum

I’ve never heard of CF that uses reclaimed material. There isn’t enough consistency in the quality.

An environmental friendly bike is one that lasts you 15 years.

Some CF bikes can do that, steel bikes have a pretty good lifecycle, Ti is similar to steel I believe. Alum. has the shortest lifecycle. Magnesium is still too untested to tell…(but it rides great!)

The most environmental bike is the one that replaces a car.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

dfleck said:


> You want to pass that joint over here.
> CF=plastic
> plastic = petroleum
> 
> ...


Just a joke dfleck- just a joke. 



dwwheels said:


> Kestreljr, Just throwing out my take on the bikes that MrA was looking at because I have ridden these models all within the last month.


Sorry then if you were talking about a specific bike- but that line reads as though you are speaking of CF in general- no biggie, sorry if you felt insulted!! 
________
Volcano vaporizer


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> Just a joke dfleck- just a joke.


Aw, missed the sarcasm in your voice... :arf:


----------



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

Earlier this week I sealed the deal. I ended up going with the Bianchi C2C 928 Ultegra. Yeah it cost me more up front but the pro's outweighed the cons....personally speaking. I'll report back with a review after I've spent some time in the saddle. 

Cheers,
Mr. A


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats MrA,

I am sure you will have fun. Nice choice.


----------



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome, my wife chose the 928 C2C 105 today because she could not take her eyes off the "sensuous" curves, and that was enough for her to seal the deal. Apparently, the 928 C2C's are flying off the shelves.


----------



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

dwwheels said:


> Congrats MrA,
> 
> I am sure you will have fun. Nice choice.


Thank You for your help.


----------



## lovetoride (Feb 11, 2003)

Ahhh, MrAnderson and Ms.scwolf - I am very interested in hearing your views as I have been contemplating getting the C2 928 myself. 

Unfortunately, there are none around where I live in Australia and I haven't found much on the 'net having been surfing for the past 4 months :-(

I shall await with bated breath... Hurry up... Waiting, waiting,...


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

lovetoride said:


> Ahhh, MrAnderson and Ms.scwolf - I am very interested in hearing your views as I have been contemplating getting the C2 928 myself.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are none around where I live in Australia and I haven't found much on the 'net having been surfing for the past 4 months :-(
> 
> I shall await with bated breath... Hurry up... Waiting, waiting,...



Here are links to a couple of Bianchis in 55 & 61cm for the Veloce build, and 55cm for the Ultegra build at www.Jensonusa.com

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI310C01-Bianchi+928+Crbn+Frameveloce+Build+Kit.aspx

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI404C04-Bianchi+928+Crbn+Frameult+Build+Kit.aspx

Here is a website in the UK that sells Bianchis as well.

http://www.evanscycles.com/dept.jsp?dept_id=1033&subdept_id=3200


----------



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

We'll certainly let you know Lovetoride. She's receiving the bike this Saturday. We've seen the display model in person, and WOW. It's an incredibly beautiful and well sculpted bike. The pictures do not do this bike justice. Once you see the 928 C2C in person, you will want to take it home. A truly well sculpted product developed and manufactured in Italy by the Reparto Corse (Racing Department) of Bianchi. The curves are absolutely perfect.


----------



## lovetoride (Feb 11, 2003)

Ummm, what's happening with the C2C reviews? Maybe everyone is too busy riding and enjoying themselves


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

I can tell you that we love our C2C's! We have two, one for me and one for her. I was initially going to get a Spec.Roubaix, but after back to back test rides, I knew the C2C was for me. It was not because the Roubaix was any worse, far from it. The Roubaix was pretty great actually, it was a little more harsh but had a slightly slightly quicker response (the harshness may be due to overinflated tires), but I found the geometry of the C2C to fit me better, and almost as important is that I was much more attracted to the design of the C2C. I don't like the color scheme of the Roubaix. I plan on long 4 hour rides up and down the coast, and the C2C's comfort geometry fits that bill very well.

I got the compact Ultegra and will post pics as soon as I remember to take them. My only disappointment is the Aksium wheels - durable but a little on the heavy side. I plan to to upgrade these wheels at the end of the year (whatever looks good on ebay on sale).

If you don't expect to be doing criteriums or the sort of fast group rides with hairpin turns, you won't notice loss of response from the slacker geometry and longer wheelbase.


----------

